# fry aging questions



## neauxla (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys!*

New member here-my fancy guppy gave birth a few days ago and I currently have them in the tank with the rest of my male fancies since none of the adults seem to be interested in devouring any of them.*

My questions are:

How long until they reach full maturation?

and

When will I start to see color on them/be able to tell the sex so i can separate them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In 6-8 weeks you should be able to sex some of them I think.As soon as you see a male he should be seperated or you will have pregnant fry/juvis.This is the timming on my swords,maybe guppies will be faster? It may take longer for the male to develope all his color and finnage.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you know what your looking for I would say you can pretty much sex them in like 2 weeks. Sometimes I do get a rouge male in my line breeding tank, I just pull them out before they are old enough to breed.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree, 2 weeks start looking for the anal fin to come to a point instead of being round. Once you see that get them with all females. If you feed live baby brine shrimp they will grow quickly and the males won't mind as they will join the feast.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I look for gravid, probably should of stated that before.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 on the gravid spot. You will see that first, usually.


----------

